# Service drop attachment to a mast service



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I've run into this issue last time I did a mast service. 

What is this attachment device called and can I buy the tool to attach to the porcelain holder?

A call to the power company to reconnect is in order but next time I'd like not to leave a service hanging with romex wire holding it in place.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

All that thing does is wedge itself on the cable. It is two pieces. You should be able to bang it off and hook it on to the mast.

Of course you want to make damn sure you have the service drop tied off or have a come along handy. Those drops are deceptively heavy.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't see that drop going anywhere. Make the POCO earn their money.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

It was hooked in there real good, like I needed a special tool to put it back together if I even managed to get it apart. The drop was from across the street, I'd say about 50'-60' from the attachment point you see in the picture. It really wasn't that heavy believe it or not.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I believe it, Triplex is pretty light material. We get to handle triplex in commercial construction for temporary service drops.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's the rest of the service. Sorry, didn't take any pics of the panel.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

That ladder needs to be kicked around in the dirt a little bit. 

Good looking work that is square to the world.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

JayH said:


> That ladder needs to be kicked around in the dirt a little bit.
> 
> Good looking work that is square to the world.


My work is nice an easy. I'm not interested in getting dirty or playing in the mud. I'm just here to fix and/ or replace old stuff and watch the hockey playoffs. :thumbsup:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> My work is nice an easy. I'm not interested in getting dirty or playing in the mud. I'm just here to fix and/ or replace old stuff and watch the hockey playoffs. :thumbsup:


Oh Yeah!! You're the Islander's dude, right?

Hopefully not a Broduer fan. Too bad that group collapsed.

I've got ten minutes before the Sharks pregame. 

I'm ready to send Thornton back to Boston and let Marleau go to LA as an UFA.

Heatley certainly has fit into the typical Sharks no show group, although he is definitely injured watching him skate.

Thank the Hockey Gods for Pavelski, Clowe line.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Any reason why you could not have unhooked one side of the wedge grip,and re- connected it through the insulator ?:blink:


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Mag....that is just a Wedge Clamp...they do come in different sizes.

It's a 2 piece construction.....the outer sleeve slides off or back, allowing the inner section to move for adjustments. 

Yea....some of them can become jammed tight after so long of weight and wind sway factors. However, one end of the loop section just seats in a keyway type opening....should be able to slip it back and out, then thru the knob and reconnect.

Get you a couple of them....you can use one to connect/support the drop while you disassemble the existing one. (shhh..yes...home depot has them):jester:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Electric Al said:


> Any reason why you could not have unhooked one side of the wedge grip,and re- connected it through the insulator ?:blink:


That is exactly what I was thinking. 
That loop definitely does open.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You need some of the ones that just wrap around the neutral. I got one this week on an almost identical house. I chickened out on the roof. I am going to have one of my carpenter buddies fix the roofing. I'd like to splice in the weatherhead like you did, but I always am left with a old ringed meter and the new sockets are ringless.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

*nrp3*

Are you talking about pre-forms? Wedge grips are a lot easier !! :001_unsure:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You need to get the pressure from the drop off the clamp. I usually put a small strong rope thru the porcelain insulator and hook to the clamp. I can usually pull a little slack out and then loosen the clamp. With all the tension you cannot loosen it. I do the same when putting it back.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No special tool necessary. Once you get the pressure off the clamp, it comes apart by hand. You don't even need to take it off the triplex. The bail will unclip once you get the weight off it. This fitting is traditionally called a "wedge grip". I had one laying in the bed of my smaller bucket truck that I could take pictures of, but the truck was stolen last night while I was out to dinner.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They have the pre twisted lengths that wrap around the neutral conductor. I haven't tried the wedge ones yet.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> They have the pre twisted lengths that wrap around the neutral conductor. I haven't tried the wedge ones yet.


I used to use "preforms", but they're more of a pain to use versus wedge grips. About the only time I use preforms now is for guy wires, since it makes for a much neater job.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Electric Al said:


> Any reason why you could not have unhooked one side of the wedge grip,and re- connected it through the insulator ?:blink:


Well, I thought it would look better with the romex wrapped around it. 

Duh!

That's why I'm here asking this question. If I could have done that don't you think I would have?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> No special tool necessary. Once you get the pressure off the clamp, it comes apart by hand. You don't even need to take it off the triplex. The bail will unclip once you get the weight off it. This fitting is traditionally called a "wedge grip". I had one laying in the bed of my smaller bucket truck that I could take pictures of, but the truck was stolen last night while I was out to dinner.


So I can buy these from a supply house?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> So I can buy these from a supply house?


Not necessarily but they should be able to order them. I would also check the home depot or lowes.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I call those strain relief clamps...Funny, last time I needed one, Home Depot had it and my supply house didn't....They come in a few sizes...the 1/0 through #2 seems to fit the most drops.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> So I can buy these from a supply house?


The one's around here all carry them, but we have a lot of farms with customer owned aerial all over the place. There's definately a demand for them. I'm not sure how you'd fare buying them in Jersey. Two sizes do most everything you'll ever need to do.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wedge clamps come apart so you can hook them around the POA.











If you're going to be doing overhead drops on a regular basis, look into investing in one of Kleins' block & tackle rigs. My set-up is custom-built.... a H268 and a 259 on each end​


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> ........ but the truck was stolen last night while I was out to dinner.


Seriously? Man, that sucks big time.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I've run into this issue last time I did a mast service.
> 
> What is this attachment device called and can I buy the tool to attach to the porcelain holder?
> 
> A call to the power company to reconnect is in order but next time I'd like not to leave a service hanging with romex wire holding it in place.


Bummer,
The only ones I have used have the hook that can open and close around the insulator.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Bummer,
> The only ones I have used have the hook that can open and close around the insulator.



That's all I've ever seen. I've never known one that wouldn't open up. Otherwise, what good is it?



















​


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

I have always used a jack strap to hold the tension off the loop,it makes the job simple. I am not sure if that is the correct terminology. All it is, is a short rope,pulley and hook. I put a klein cable grip on the messenger (neutral),then just slip it off when I am done.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

In response to everyone who has told Mag that the wedge clamp will open. The clamps used by POCO in NJ for mast services DO NOT OPEN.

It is a one shot deal. There really is no where to buy the ones you guys are talking about. I get mine off of the guys that my father used to work with(he retired from the phone company) The phone company can use the kind that open but not for power.They are illegal to use on power in NJ. Something to do with Hurricane winds or some other kind of BS reason.

When I can't get them I run the clamp that holds the porcelain on thru the loop and bolt it to the pole.

POCO NEVER comes back to change them unless the thing falls. They claim they do but I can drive around and show you every mast I have done going back as far as 10 years and not one has been corrected.I personally would never leave a mast like he did just because of this fact(No offense Ron)


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

None taken, Rob. This service is in a JCP&L area. Me and another licensed guy did this service yesterday so he's gonna have to call the POCO to straighten this out since it's really "his" service. The electrician I did this with is actually a guy from the board here but he doesn't post much.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> In response to everyone who has told Mag that the wedge clamp will open. The clamps used by POCO in NJ for mast services DO NOT OPEN..........



Sorry. There are a few of us here who have never worked in Joizey.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

AMP makes an AMPACT grip, but I've never seen it. That might be an AMPACT grip. I've only seen their C-wedge taps and transformer bails.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> In response to everyone who has told Mag that the wedge clamp will open. The clamps used by POCO in NJ for mast services DO NOT OPEN.
> 
> It is a one shot deal. There really is no where to buy the ones you guys are talking about. I get mine off of the guys that my father used to work with(he retired from the phone company) The phone company can use the kind that open but not for power.They are illegal to use on power in NJ. Something to do with Hurricane winds or some other kind of BS reason.
> 
> ...


 
Correct me if I'm wrong but then wouldn't the mast then be directly connected to the neutral?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but then wouldn't the mast then be directly connected to the neutral?


It is already anyhow, since the meter can neutral lug is directly bolted to the can.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but then wouldn't the mast then be directly connected to the neutral?



It already is no matter what you do....... unless you don't bond your services.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Sorry. There are a few of us here who have never worked in Joizey.


Don't be sorry. Be lucky. We are the most over taxed state there is, BTW the only ones who call it Joizey are the people who come from New York and try to star in reality shows acting like they are from NJ. :no:


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I've run into this issue last time I did a mast service.
> 
> What is this attachment device called and can I buy the tool to attach to the porcelain holder?
> 
> A call to the power company to reconnect is in order but next time I'd like not to leave a service hanging with romex wire holding it in place.


 What a hack job! I would never lea ve a service like that!

I would use 12-2!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

heel600 said:


> What a hack job! I would never lea ve a service like that!
> 
> I would use 12-2!


But that would cut into your profit!

The 14/2 is actually tied on there so it could be lowered and safely tied off while the new mast was installed. We actually had it tie wrapped to a tree branch.  and then tied into my temp service. :thumbsup:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Could have just used one of these insulators


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> It is already anyhow, since the meter can neutral lug is directly bolted to the can.


 
So what is the point of the insulator in the first place?








Love stirring the pot sometimes.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

So what is the point of the insulator in the first place?


Prevents contact between disimilar metals. 

You wouldn't want that structural connection to fail due to corrosion.

The 14-2 NM does the same thing but it is not as pretty.

EJPHI


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

randas said:


> Could have just used one of these insulators


That looks terrific but I'm not convinced that's designed to attach to conduit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> That looks terrific but I'm not convinced that's designed to attach to conduit.



What do you think the U-bolt is for?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> What do you think the U-bolt is for?


You would think the other end is more rounded...I doesn;t appear to fit it at first glance, but I guess that is what it is for.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

This style of rack is what comes in a mast kit, it is made to fit on a service entrance mast.  We refer to them as spool racks, (probably a slang term).


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Electric Al said:


> This style of rack is what comes in a mast kit, it is made to fit on a service entrance mast.  We refer to them as spool racks, (probably a slang term).


That must be a Canadian thing then because the mast kits here come with what he used.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What do you think the U-bolt is for?


Looks like it might work if I notched out the conduit.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Looks like it might work if I notched out the conduit.


Huh. The U-bolt holds the bracket tight to the conduit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Looks like it might work if I notched out the conduit.



Birds-eye view:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> That looks terrific but I'm not convinced that's designed to attach to conduit.


Thats what comes with a thomas&betts CSA approved mast kit up here


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

That wire loop also unhooks with a keyhole thingy. Unhook the wire, slip it thru the POA and reattach it without removing the wedge (if there is enough length)


But....I guess you already know that by now.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like either of those better than the one that comes in the Arlington kit that I just bought with the minnerallac clip.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I had one laying in the bed of my smaller bucket truck that I could take pictures of, but the truck was stolen last night while I was out to dinner.



Marc, Your small bucket truck was stolen, Seriously?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

That sucks MD, sorry to hear that about your truck.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your truck MD, I had some tools stolen recently. Mostly my cheap Harbor Freight tools, thank goodness.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electro916 said:


> Marc, Your small bucket truck was stolen, Seriously?


 
I hear that those radical mennonites ship them overseas..


----------

